# Perhaps I can rescue a neglected cat/kitten from a shelter?



## bullworth (19 Jun 2011)

Theres a rat problem from a neglected building site nearby my house. I am considering getting a cat to scare them away. I have everything a cat should need with a nice big back garden with large trees for the cat to scratch and climb on etc.
A pet = responsibility so it's not a subject I would take lightly either. I had a dog for 20 years and it was heartbreaking when he died of natural causes. If cats are left with relatives while I am on holiday do they wander off and get lost or is it best to have someone at my home to feed them when I am away ? If they are fed while I am away but not let into the house do they suffer from being outdoors for  a few weeks ? Should I hence have some kind of cat kennel outside in the garden  ?

Can anyone give some advice ? I would rescue a cat/kitten from a shelter if the cat was already sterilized and there was no upfront cost or worry about having a litter of babies on my hands. I heard such shelters exist but  have never been to one before and have no idea where they are. Can someone point me in the right direction for Dublin City centre  and explain what might be involved ? I dont want to buy a kitten from a farmer  as I figure theres already a problem with unwanted pets and consider rescuing one to be more ethical.


----------



## bullworth (19 Jun 2011)

http://www.catsaid.org/adopt_a_cat/adopt_cat.html

I appear to have solved my own problem.


----------



## enoxy (19 Jun 2011)

Delighted to see you have gone to Cats Aid - they do very good work and save many cats every year and do sterling work with neutering etc.

 I hope you get sorted and that you get a loving feline companion.


----------



## Hillsalt (19 Jun 2011)

Shocking news in Galway
http://www.galwaynews.ie/20005-animal-charity-stunned-kitten-letterbox


----------



## pippasue (20 Jun 2011)

There's an animal shelter in the south side of Dublin on Mount Venus Rd. You'll have to get to Rathfarnham first before heading up a rd that leads to Mt Venus Rd. I use to volunteer to foster kittens and other animals for some animal shelters until they are are big and well enough (in some cases) to be adopted. I hear in this place they do look after the animals well and they get good medical care if needed before they are put up for adoption. However they do charge an adoption fee of 80euro I think for each kitten/cat. If you do decide to adopt you are probably best getting a cat for the purpose of keeping rats away, as from my experience, kittens need to play and do consume a lot of your time. Also a rat could very well attack a small kitten thats just growing into a cat..

Also if you look up cats/kittens on donedeal.ie you might see people how are giving away cats and kittens, I have seen it a lot on it  Anyway best of luck with it and Im sure you'll have no problem locating a cat.


----------



## horusd (20 Jun 2011)

Bullworth I took a rescue cat that was about 3 months old.  I had to get her neutered and get her injections. I think it all cost about 150 or so. Apart from keeping rats etc away, cats can be hilarous. She insists on playin chasing with me. Legging it down the garden and up a tree or into a bush, "hunting " toy mice in the house. I knock great craic out of her. 

As a by the by you might consider investing in a scratching post in the house. Easily gotten at pet stores, and will save the furniture !


----------



## gipimann (20 Jun 2011)

Another option if it suited is a small dog - jack russels can be particularly good hunters (especially where rats are concerned!).


----------



## bullworth (20 Jun 2011)

enoxy said:


> Delighted to see you have gone to Cats Aid - they do very good work and save many cats every year and do sterling work with neutering etc.
> 
> I hope you get sorted and that you get a loving feline companion.



I'm glad they are recomended. The website and the work they do there does look rather nice.



pippasue said:


> If you do decide to adopt you are probably best getting a cat for the purpose of keeping rats away, as from my experience, kittens need to play and do consume a lot of your time. Also a rat could very well attack a small kitten thats just growing into a cat..



I was thinking that too. Maybe to even try to get an experienced cat that has good proven search and destroy ratting skills. I think such skills should be rewarded with a nice home and some unloved but resourceful cat is being overlooked somewhere. I see 3 or 4 small rats climbing down a bush and running across my garden now every night if I pull up a blind and switch the garden lights on. It's getting out of control. Someone in my neighbourhood might have a nest under their shed and never noticed. The houses are made of concrete and brick but I'm most worried about one getting into my house especially if I leave a window open or by chewing through the wooden back door. I completely cleared out my garden and never had rubbish that wasnt sealed up and completely locked down so theres not much for them here but I did notice the snail and slug population has been decimated which is about the only advantage rats have.
The most disgusting thing about them was they were literally pooping every step of the way across the garden. I have 2020 vision and the sight of it was almost too much to bear when you think about such things as Weils disease and the safety of children playing in the garden etc. 



horusd said:


> Bullworth I took a rescue cat that was about 3 months old.  I had to get her neutered and get her injections. I think it all cost about 150 or so. Apart from keeping rats etc away, cats can be hilarous. She insists on playin chasing with me. Legging it down the garden and up a tree or into a bush, "hunting " toy mice in the house. I knock great craic out of her.
> 
> As a by the by you might consider investing in a scratching post in the house. Easily gotten at pet stores, and will save the furniture !



I have a small experience with a wild cat when I lived abroad for a year. She literally followed me home and wouldn't go away so I semi adopted her. She was less than a year old and was a lot of fun but was too friendly and local kids said they saw gypsys take her. We used to have a lot of fun and she changed my mind about being exclusively a dog person.
It's tempting to let them have full run of the house but I was thinking just to permit the cat access to the kitchen and no further. Still theres some fancy Italian leather chairs there that I dont want scratched so thanks for the scratching post tip.



gipimann said:


> Another option if it suited is a small dog - jack russels can be particularly good hunters (especially where rats are concerned!).



I'd love to have a dog again but I think my hours don't suit the level of commitment required. Plus dogs cant climb up walls or track local rats down like a curious cat would so it's possible the rats could just laugh at a dog from the safety of the top of the walls.


----------



## Petal (21 Jun 2011)

The DSPCA (www.dspca.ie) has plenty of cats of all ages, why don't you give them a ring and see if they have a suitable cat? They are all vaccinated and neutered, so no hassle with them. The situation you describe sounds a bit dire, though. I would ring your local [broken link removed] and get them to examine the situation. They may well bring in pest control. But still, having a cat would then guarantee that they might stay well clear of your house.


----------



## bluemac (21 Jun 2011)

rats wont be scared of a house cat,  you need a semi wild cat/kitten that will hunt an live outside, similar to dogs if they dont have hunting bred in they wont be interested in big rats, dont over feed it or it will lose interest in chasing the rats,,  

have a look on gumtree as well for kittens


----------



## horusd (21 Jun 2011)

My cat also uses the kitchen door mat to "do" her claws, so invest in one of those thick ones! 

BTW I looked at the cat's aid website and chuckled at the various names. Itchy & Scratchy, Mittens, Houdini, boni & clyde, fudge & smudge, hombre, mercury & freddie !  Aw shucks!


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jun 2011)

A tame cat might not be interested in hunting rats. Sometimes when theyve been neutered they are happy to laze in a warm place and be fed and happy. If theyre well fed they might not be bothered chasing rats.

I semi adopted a feral cat before who would come and miaow madly at me - she was good for rats alright, unfortunately it took me over 6 months to be allowed to pet her, and that was only when she pleased, she never allowed me to pick her up. I moved shortly after Id made touch contact with her - but couldnt encourage her into a travel box to come with me.

As someone else has mentioned, you might be better off with a good jack russell or other ratting dog.


----------



## Molli (22 Jun 2011)

Gipimann jack russels certainly are fantastic ratters plus their cheeky little personalities are great. Hopefully Bullworth you'll get a good cat to do the trick.


----------



## bullworth (22 Jun 2011)

thanks for the suggestions. I might call the dspca. catsaid seems to not like the fact I have a rat problem being overprotective of their cats maybe ? They didt follow up on my initial call. ..... I dont see what the problem is since they are overrun with neglected cats they cant find a home for. Cat helps me keep rats clear of my garden and I appreciate the help and give the cat a loving home, flea and worm treatments with free food and shelter. It's a no brainer. Plus if I find the right cat it  will enjoy hunting the rats down and be like living in disneyland compared to some cat penitentiary it might well be in currently.


----------



## Petal (22 Jun 2011)

Well I have two cats that I got from a shelter when they were tiny kittens and one stray that moved in. They are the most spoiled cats on the planet and have a buffet of different dry food at their disposal all the time. They are all neutered.
I've removed one dead bird from the house half an hour ago, and they will chase anything that moves, including rats - I had the pleasure of removing one of those before, too!


----------



## flossie (23 Jun 2011)

ASH Animal Rescue in WIcklow also have cats available.....

Randomly i found a little kitten last night on the GAA pitch, screaming away, badly infected eye. I managed to pick her up (think she is about 4 weeks old) and bring her home where she had some kitten food, a drink, washed out her eyes and put her in the cat box overnight. After a good night sleep she is currently sat here underneath my docking station and on top of my external hard drive staring away at me! Rescue centres have been called but a neighbour is calling over tonight to take a look at her and take her home, hopefully!


----------



## bullworth (23 Jun 2011)

Petal said:


> I've removed one dead bird from the house half an hour ago, and they will chase anything that moves, including rats - I had the pleasure of removing one of those before, too!



I had to remove a dead pigeon a while back  and felt like throwing up even looking at it from a safe distance. I'm quite happy to go caving in claustrophobic conditions etc so it's my only phobic type reaction really. Anything thats decomposing makes me want to throw up. 
I'm freaked out at the idea of having to move a dead rat. How did you remove it safely ? 




flossie said:


> neighbour is calling over tonight to take a look at her and take her home, hopefully!




I hope she gets a nice home too. It's heartbreaking but I guess thats mother nature for you.


----------



## Petal (23 Jun 2011)

Lots of kitchen towel and into the bin. Was only a little sparrow though. Cats are quite proud of their kills and usually want to show them off, but there's never anything decomposing, they're as freshly dead as you can get them! Some cats will eat their kill, too. Mine just have too much tasty food!


----------



## flossie (23 Jun 2011)

bullworth said:


> I hope she gets a nice home too. It's heartbreaking but I guess thats mother nature for you.


 
Neighbour decided he wasn't at home enough to take her in.... Poor girl.....she has settled to sleeping on my hard drive - think the heat and slight vinration soothes her. Even the dog has taken to her a bit better today. I know i need to ring the rescue centres now, but.......


----------



## Molli (24 Jun 2011)

Bullworth I use a fire tongs for rats, I can pick a bird up by the leg. Believe me you get used to doing all these things eventually.


----------



## xeresod (24 Jun 2011)

flossie said:


> Neighbour decided he wasn't at home enough to take her in.... Poor girl.....she has settled to sleeping on my hard drive - think the heat and slight vinration soothes her. Even the dog has taken to her a bit better today. I know i need to ring the rescue centres now, but.......


 

Go on, you know you want to keep her! They're so easy to get attached to and they seem to know when just the right person comes along - a hungry little kitten showed up in my garden about 5 years ago and after (half-heartly) trying to re-home him he's currently lying in the window sunning himself!


----------



## bullworth (24 Jun 2011)

xeresod said:


> a hungry little kitten showed up in my garden about 5 years ago and after (half-heartly) trying to re-home him he's currently lying in the window sunning himself!



Sunning himself in this weather ? ;-)


----------



## flossie (26 Jun 2011)

xeresod said:


> Go on, you know you want to keep her! They're so easy to get attached to and they seem to know when just the right person comes along - a hungry little kitten showed up in my garden about 5 years ago and after (half-heartly) trying to re-home him he's currently lying in the window sunning himself!


 
I would love to, but my 2 kittens don't appear to like her presence, and are very unsettled. Tips on introducing them, or will they get used to it?

On the other hand, dog is bonding very well! He loves cats/kuittens, and is best friends with existing 2 (sleep together, we go for walks together etc).....


----------



## xeresod (27 Jun 2011)

flossie said:


> I would love to, but my 2 kittens don't appear to like her presence, and are very unsettled. Tips on introducing them, or will they get used to it?
> 
> On the other hand, dog is bonding very well! He loves cats/kuittens, and is best friends with existing 2 (sleep together, we go for walks together etc).....


 
I've had many cats come and go since childhood and mainly it just took time for them to settle together but for the moment don't let the new cat eat from their food dish, use their litter tray or sleep in their favourite spots and she'll seem less of a threat to them. Make sure to give them extra attention so they don't feel neglected but most importantly don't force the new kitten on them, let them get used to her in their own time and way.


----------



## xeresod (27 Jun 2011)

bullworth said:


> Sunning himself in this weather ? ;-)


 
Yes - he seems to have a innate knowledge of just when clouds will clear and re-locates around the house to be in the best spot!


----------



## flossie (27 Jun 2011)

xeresod said:


> I've had many cats come and go since childhood and mainly it just took time for them to settle together but for the moment don't let the new cat eat from their food dish, use their litter tray or sleep in their favourite spots and she'll seem less of a threat to them. Make sure to give them extra attention so they don't feel neglected but most importantly don't force the new kitten on them, let them get used to her in their own time and way.


 
Have spoken with Jane Kelly, from the cat rescue in Tullow.  'Kitten' is on the rehoming list but i am fostering her until/if a home becomes available. She has been putinto the dog crate, on Jane's advice, with blankets, food, litter tray etc which, as you suggest, will reduce the threat to the other kittens. A bit of walol climbing the crate earlier and panicky, but she has settled into it now and keeps falling asleep after her play and handinling which is done regularly. Part of me is hoping the cats will all integrate! Currently fast asleep with the dog lay beside the crate


----------



## Petal (27 Jun 2011)

I've got two cats and had two strays move in. (one of them unfortunately was hit by a car). they didn't like neither, and never really became friendly with either, but they all worked out some sort of mutual respect with the odd tiff. Really important, as already pointed out is to give the ones you have loads of attention, because usually it's the jealousy thing that gets them fighting. They don't like sharing the love!


----------

